# making a rack and viv



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

pic in album


----------



## veewee (Sep 11, 2009)

fantastic build:no1: & looking forwards to seeing end result:2thumb:


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

veewee said:


> fantastic build:no1: & looking forwards to seeing end result:2thumb:


thank you did a lot more today pic to come soon


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

plz look in album for lot mor pic


----------



## Lightbulb310 (Aug 13, 2012)

i dont think you have quite put enough cable clips in that black cable going up the right hand site of the construction i can still see a little gap where you could squeeze another one!.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

couldn't see anything past your signature :whistling2:

kidding, it's better than i could do i'm sure but are you not worried about all those electrics?


----------



## boid92 (Sep 12, 2012)

Good idea but aestheticly its ugly! Lol
A lick of white paint would tidy it up a bit.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

boid92 said:


> Good idea but aestheticly its ugly! Lol
> A lick of white paint would tidy it up a bit.


Personal preferance, you can't knock a man for trying, he's done a better job then most could do.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

I quite like it, id just make a few changes, are u going to use the space in the left for more racks? if not it might be nice as a cupboard with a door, anyway to hide the electrics? and a lick of paint.....other than that i think it looks ace. i like the display viv in the mdidle like that,,,, way better than i could do ! well done


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks all yes still work to be done on it getting there


----------

